# PC Runterfahren



## PINTOR (18. Feb 2011)

Moin, 
mich würde interresieren ob man einen PC ohne shutdown Befehl herunterfahren kann?

Momentan habe ich diesen Benutzt:

Runtime rt=Runtime.getRuntime();
		rt.exec("shutdown -s -t 00 -f");

//Gibt es außerdem noch Befehle zum "Neustarten, Abmelden, usw." ?

:rtfm:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Feb 2011)

afaik nein. Wäre wohl zu nah an der Plattform. Soetwas könntest du bestimmt mit JNA lösen.


----------



## xehpuk (18. Feb 2011)

```
Syntax: shutdown [-l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\Computer] [-t xx]
                 [-c "Kommentar"] [-d up:xx:yy]

  Keine Argumente Zeigt diese Meldung an (wie -?).
  -i              Zeigt eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche an (muss die erste
                  Option sein).
  -l              Abmelden (kann nicht mit der Option -m verwendet werden).
  -s              Fährt den Computer herunter.
  -r              Fährt den Computer herunter und startet ihn neu.
  -a              Bricht das Herunterfahren des Systems ab.
  -m \\Computer   Remotecomputer zum Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abbrechen.
  -t xx           Zeitlimit für das Herunterfahren, in xx Sekunden.
  -c "Kommentar"  Kommentar für das Herunterfahren (maximal 127 Zeichen).
  -f              Erzwingt das Schließen ausgeführter Anwendungen ohne Warnung.
  -d [u][p]:xx:yy Grund (Code) für das Herunterfahren:
                  u = Benutzercode
                  p = Code für geplantes Herunterfahren
                  xx = Hauptgrund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 256)
                  yy = Weiterer Grund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 65536)
```
Neustarten also per 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -r");
```
, abmelden per 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -l");
```
.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Feb 2011)

@xehpuk: du hast ja die frage ganze genau gelesen oder? ;-)


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Feb 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> @xehpuk: du hast ja die frage ganze genau gelesen oder? ;-)


Wieso ? Er bezog sich wohl auf 


> //Gibt es außerdem noch Befehle zum "Neustarten, Abmelden, usw." ?


----------



## PINTOR (18. Feb 2011)

Neustarten also per 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -r");
```
, abmelden per 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -l");
```
.[/QUOTE]


kann ich bei dem Befehl das shutdown umgehen?


----------



## xehpuk (18. Feb 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> @xehpuk: du hast ja die frage ganze genau gelesen oder? ;-)


Ja, es gab in dem Beitrag sogar zwei Fragen (du optimierst Kommentare beim Lesen wohl weg :lol!

Wobei ich auf die erste Frage keine Antwort habe, sondern eher eine Gegenfrage: Warum das shutdown umgehen?


----------



## PINTOR (18. Feb 2011)

Weil es bei manchen PC's ausgeschaltet ist. 
Und um trotzdem den PC eventuell noch mit Zeitlimit runterfahren zu können wollte ich den Befehl haben


----------



## Nicer (18. Feb 2011)

Du könntest den PC auf die richtig harte Tour per Bluescreen weghauen  ist zwar bestimmt nicht genau deine intention aber funkt 

"To test this you can manually generate a crashdump by adding the DWORD "CrashOnCtrlScroll" with a value of "1" to the key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\i8042prt\Parameters. After you reboot you can manually crash your computer by holding down right-ctrl and tapping scroll lock twice. "


----------



## timbeau (18. Feb 2011)

Na Pintor und eLogic haben anscheinend zu wenig "Danke" bekommen wenn das hier schon so ausartet, dass Fragen "bedankt" werden.


----------



## eLogic (18. Feb 2011)

Jaaaaaaaahh Timbeau.. schneid dir ruhig mal ne Scheibe von ab! :toll:

Naja gehen wir die frage mal so an...
Der shutdown-Befehl ist wohl von einem Administrator der die Benutzerrechte 
erstellt hat gesperrt worden...

Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, dann könnte man 
ja einfach "manuell"    Start-> Computer herunterfahren
als eine mögliche Lösung betrachten 

:lol:


----------



## t96 (19. Feb 2011)

Manuelles Herunterfahren ist wohl schwierig, wenn der Nutzer die Menüs konfiguriert hat. Mit Robot ginge zwar das Bedienen, aber den Bildschirminhalt zu deuten ist schwierig.


----------



## noo.bee (7. Dez 2011)

moin 

genau das richtige thema für mich. wie kann ich denn den befehl in java nutzen?
also

```
Runtime rt=Runtime.getRuntime();
 rt.exec("shutdown -s -t 00 -f");
```
ist doch der richtige befehl für java oder? möchte mit java meinen pc runterfahren.


----------

